

Why Is Quora Mass Creating Twitter Accounts On Mechanical Turk? - atularora
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/09/why-is-quora-mass-creating-twitter-accounts-on-mechanical-turk/

======
dotBen
They're likely to fall foul of the Twitter TOS rule that you will have your
accounts deleted...

 _"If your updates consist mainly of links, and not personal updates;"_

Which if they're doing an RSS>Twitter spool then this would be the case.

I'm guessing rather than just banning all their accounts, Twitter will
probably reach out to them and do a biz dev deal or something... If there is a
value to Quora in having these setup then there is a value they're prepared to
pay Twitter for.

~~~
sthatipamala
I am not sure how strongly that ToS rule is enforced. For example, the News.YC
account (<http://twitter.com/hackernews>) consists entirely of FP links

------
adambyrtek
Manually churning out Twitter accounts instead of using dynamic RSS/Atom feeds
makes me sad. It's not even "worse is better", maybe it should rather be
"worse is cooler"?

------
bradleyjoyce
ah yes, more post title traffic bait my Michael Arrington. I guess that's what
you have to do when the thing you're posting about isn't really all that
interesting.

------
benologist
This just feels like the next generation of SEO tag-spam if they need so many
twitter accounts they have to farm out the creation.

Twitter should nip it in the bud before we see stuff like Engadget's monster
tag lists becoming twitter accounts spewing out 80 different tweets about the
same story.

------
brianbreslin
This makes sense and seems like a perfect use case of mturk

------
grandalf
I"d guess it's to get around the follow limit.

